# WOLFSGART 2011 Accommodations



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

We are working with some new hotels in the Burlington area. We will be posting up group rates shortly.

We of course are offering FUN Camping all weekend long!!!!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Jeepr21 (Jul 28, 2004)

I will follow up with this request.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

Thank You


----------



## nubdutz (Aug 23, 2006)

camping was seriously fun last year. laid back and quiet. jack daniels visited.


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

Hotels page updated!!! Click Here! 

Best is to get a room and share it with your friends!

Camping is the most economical :thumbup:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

I tried to book rooms with the promotional codes, and they didn't work...Holiday Inn says it doesn't exists, and LaQuinta says, "The Promotional/Corporate Rate Code field must contain alpha-numeric characters only."


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

We apologize for that! We are fixing the link as we speak. We will inform everyone when we get this solved.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks :thumbup::thumbup: all set...one of the better priced hotels in the area  Booked it for Sat night


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

MK5CNY said:


> Thanks :thumbup::thumbup: all set...one of the better priced hotels in the area  Booked it for Sat night


where at?


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

At the holiday inn


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

OLD-GTI said:


> Any updates on this?


 You planning on camping or hotel?


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

How many tents are allowed to a site? Trying to figure out who is staying where out of my group, haha.


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

There aren't normal sites persay, not like at a state park or something. Last year we set up along the fence line bordering the show area, if you were in a group then that group just took what space it needed, within reason of course.


----------



## eigenbrotler (Oct 20, 2008)

Whos camping?


----------

